# Average Age Group of PerC users



## imploded hope (Apr 13, 2012)

15 almost 16.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

24, turning 25 in July.


----------



## Sulare (Mar 27, 2012)

19 on Saturday


----------



## Culex (Apr 17, 2012)

19 years old. 2 more months till I turn 20.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Almost 21!


----------

